# Suche Outlook-AddIn um Tasks von SQL-Server zu holen



## DaRealMC (17. August 2009)

Hallo zusammen,

ich bin auf der Suche nach einem Add In für Outlook (2003) an Exchange, mit dem ich Daten von einem SQL-Server (per ODBC) abholen und mir als Task anzeigen lassen kann.
Dabei gibt die Datenbank praktisch alles her, was ich brauche: Eine eindeutige ID (damit die Tasks nicht immer neu heruntergeladen werden), Bearbeiter, Titel, Beschreibung, Status (in Arbeit, neu, gelöst) und Eskalationstermin.
(Sync nicht benötigt, DB -> Outlook reicht vollkommen)

Das ganze sollte nach Möglichkeit kostenlos sein.
Habe auch schon mal in Tut (http://www.codeproject.com/KB/COM/Outlook-addin.aspx) gelesen, wie man das selbst programmieren könnte, aber leider fehlen mir dazu sowohl die Zeit wie auch die nötigen VC-MFC-Kenntnisse

Kennt jemand eine Software, die das kann oder hat evtl. etwas ähnliches Programmiert, was sich leicht portieren lässt?


----------

